# Star Bronze Grand Champion



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

It was a year ago at this same Perry, GA dog show cluster that Star got her first 9 pts. This weekend Star needed 1 pt to earn her Bronze Grand Championship. She received two Selects for a total of 9 pts against some formidable competition. She came into heat this weekend also. Star has two group ones, two group fours, and many BOVs. I didn't know what any of this meant a year ago. The stars have aligned. Star's daddy has agreed to a litter of puppies. Thank You to all my poodle forum friends for allowing me to brag.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations on that great accomplishment. I have a soft spot for your Star. She reminds me of my childhood dog.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

The young lady in our picture is a 4 H obedience trainer. She worked with me and Star this weekend. I hope to add some titles after Star's name too!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Congratulations ! Star is looking very classy. We need pictures if puppies are in future plans...


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

She's a doll and congratulations !!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

WOW! Congratulations to you and Star! She's the most beautiful Beagle I’ve ever seen. So exciting that there may be puppies in your future! Starlets


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

VERY nice! Big congrats!


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Congratulations! Star sure is an eye catcher!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Of course we'll need to see updates, and her future puppies pictures!!!!!LOL! Beagle puppies are sooooo cute!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Yaaay, Star, yaaay! We are your biggest fans!

Can hardly wait for puppy news.:love2::love2:

Cathy and Poppy


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Star and Uno&#55357;&#56846;


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Mfmst said:


> Star and Uno��


Ohhhhhhh! Wouldn't that be a match made in Beagle Heaven?:angel:


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Aaron Wilkerson showed Uno at Westminster for his big win. Aaron showed Star for her Championship, Grand Championship, and Award of Merit at the Royal Canine show last December. Maybe that explains things?


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

That’s a great connection to have with Uno. Serendipity. Those puppies would be superstars.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Congratulations to you and Star. My first dog was a Beagle, so I appreciate how much fun it can be to train a hound.:tea:


----------

